# 50 pound lap dog



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet picture...what is he going to do when she weights 130 pounds?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's one more....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous face! Hope your hubby has a strong lap for when Molly reaches her "full capacity"


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww, what a cuddlebug! She's so cute!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> What a gorgeous face! Hope your hubby has a strong lap for when Molly reaches her "full capacity"


He says he'll try it at least once! lol


----------

